# Hymer headlights left or right dip???



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone know whether it is possible to change the dip for continental driving and vice versa or would one need two sets of lights?
Year 2011.
Thanks and regards
Alshymer


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

You should be able to adjust your headlights. It is not the easiest thing to do and will end in with skinned knuckle and arms.
There has been loads written about about Hymer headlights search the Hymer part of the forum or take a look at owners club site tips section.
I have ours set for UK and simply add a small semicircle of black tape when driving in Europe to keep Gendarmes happy.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer headlights*

We just used beam benders...which ones depend on whether yours is left or right hand drive.

Sundial


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

You should be able to rotate the Hella ones. On ours I can take the units out quite easily then rarer are three screws on the back two to loose and one right out, work the unit loose on its rubbers turn and put the screw back in.

Not easy if you can't get to the back of them though.

Martin


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer lights*

Hi,
Get in behind the light unit, either through the bonnet or turn the wheels to allow access to the lights. On the main head light is a grey rubber cap which is quite large. Ease this off , backwards without putting too much pressure on the lighting cables. If you shine a torch towards the back of the unit you should see a grey plastic lever about 3 inches long. Turn the lever through 180 degs and this will change the headlight from Uk to continental settings. However, why change them in the summer unless you are driving overnight as it doesn't get dark until 10.30 and by that time you should well ensconced on an aire or campsite. I don't see a queue of continental lorries parked up with guys changing headlight directions!

Hope this helps....... Ned


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon alshymer, 

Hymer offer headlights in both left and right hand variants and I believe although I have not tried that that they can be adjusted to take the kick out to facilitate continental driving. As other members have mentioned this is commonly achieved by loosening the securing nuts of the lamp within the main body of the assembly, rotating the lamp and re-securing however another experienced member will hopefully confirm if this is the case or if there is another method. I remember the aftermarket Hella headlights for my Golf featured a lever which needed rotating, so this could also be a possibility.

I've had a quick look back on the forum but couldn't see any threads discussing this process.

A pair of left hand headlights will be €1903,00 so I would investigate whether adjustments can be made first and if not then beam benders would be the next step.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon ned, 

Thank you for your post, this has been very helpful and taught me something new!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am of the 'leave them alone' because i expect to have the first glass at sundown and if I were forced to drive at night I think it unlikely that I would cause a problem or get caught.

I think I have read that recent C+U regs require the lights to dip centrally.

Can you imagine all trucks stopping at Dover/Calais etc to change their lights - or maybe they have a clever switch?

Geoff


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sometime last year there was a very helpful post, with photos, advising how you could change the headlight settings.

I copied it for future reference and it is as follows:

Hymer headlight adjustment.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-872358.html#872358

There are a few of us with vans coming up to the first MOT.

I think I've sorted it but won't know until I've had the MOT.

I watched a HYMER mechanic replace our n/s headlamp a year or so ago.










He removed the grey mesh grill above the light via three screws. The top two are hidden in the grill. (above).

He then extracted the three bolts allowing the headlamp unit to pull forward from the bottom. (above)

Looking at the rear..... when you remove the large rubber cap you can see the metal lever Hymie mentions. In fact, there are two (both do the same job) opposite each other.

You can make out one of the levers (left) here. It is thin, and doesn't feel substantial, but will slide about 1.5" (from memory).

So.... without removing the headlight.......If you take a good look at this last picture, remove the large rubber cap, and feel inside. The recess is quite deep, but if you keep your fingers to the edge you should be able to feel one of the levers. In fact, each one is between two cross head screws.

I can see the alignment move as I switch from one position to the other.

Re-fitting the rubber cap is straight forward.

As I have said, there are no guarantees because I haven't had the MOT yet..... but fingers crossed it's sorted.

Barry

I had to change a headlight bulb recently on my Hymer B544, took one look at the difficulty of accessing the back of the light and decided to take the light out. Pretty easy to do really, you just need to manoeuvre the unit a little to extract it (thanks Hogan for the advice!). Probably takes 10 minutes or so for each headlight.

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Found the post with photos here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-872358.html#872358

Mike


----------

